# Anyone remember these cough drops



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2021)

and, or candy. My mother always had a bowl of horehounds setting on the table. If I remember correctly, I don’t think I cared for them that much.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> and, or candy. My mother always had a bowl of horehounds setting on the table. If I remember correctly, I don’t think I cared for them that much.
> 
> View attachment 185781


yes I remember those well. They were always too strong ( herbal)  for me to eat, but my grandad always had some in his pocket..

I could manage one of these which weren't so strong...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

I liked Ludens and Pine Bros.  The latter were probably not much good for a cough - more like an early version of gummy candy.  

Occasionally bought a tin of Sucrets, mostly for the tin.  Didn't care for the cough drops but every HS girl I knew had one of those tins in her purse to hold stray bobby pins, safety pins, Pursettes tampons (remember that brand?), and other small necessities.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2021)

I used to like these


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2021)

... and my favorite from the 60's  ... they were   strong licorice discs that helped a sore throat.  
Now they make a sugar version and call them soothers.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2021)

As a kid, was pretty into these when I could get 'em







and later these






Now
If I get a scratchy throat

it's these


----------



## Shero (Sep 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> As a kid, was pretty into these when I could get 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One moment! I thought there were two brothers in  the Smith family, are you the long lost brother then Dr 'O ' ?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 26, 2021)

I liked HB cough drops. I think it stood for hospital brand.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2021)

Shero said:


> One moment! I thought there were two brothers in the Smith family, are you the long lost brother then Dr 'O


Yes

There was my brother *Trade*, and my other brother* Mark*

I'm their brother they never talk about......


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 26, 2021)

Luden's cough drops were my favorite when I was a kid ..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yes
> 
> There was my brother Trade, and my other brother Mark
> 
> ...


Hahaha that was brilliant!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 26, 2021)

Years ago my BIL was reading a book pertaining to New England folk remedies.  One that was mentioned was pine gum (the sap from pine trees) for immediate relief of sore throats.  Being the skeptic that I am I decided to challenge that wisdom.  We had a pine tree in our yard and I had a sore throat, I found an amber plug and stuck it in my mouth and started chewing.  It worked!!!  My throat stopped hurting.  Made a believer out of me.  I would imagine it was safer and better than horse wormer!

Article I found on a search:  https://survivallife.com/5-survival-uses-of-pine-resin/


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> ... and my favorite from the 60's  ... they were   strong licorice discs that helped a sore throat.
> Now they make a sugar version and call them soothers.


Those, I did not like. Mom used them too.


----------



## charry (Sep 26, 2021)

We had cough candy twists....loved them ...!!


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2021)

As a kid, I ate cough drops by the case.
And I never had a cough.
Just a sugar addiction.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> As a kid, I ate cough drops by the case.
> And I never had a cough.
> Just a sugar addiction.


Yeah

The cherry flavor was pure candy

I never got very many, but my big sister and her friends would begrudgingly let me have one
...or one that was half dissolved


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah
> 
> The cherry flavor was pure candy
> 
> ...


Well Gary, if she was your half sister..that would explain it..


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Well Gary, if she was your half sister..that would explain it..


Funny you should say that.
After we all grew up, I called her my half sister.
She towered at 4' 11"


----------



## twinkles (Sep 26, 2021)

i was one of the smith sisters---their were 2 more


----------



## Llynn (Sep 26, 2021)

During my last three years of High School, I had an after school and weekend job working in the local Rexall drug store. On the floor in front of the register was a wooden keg which contained brown paper bags of horehound drops. 

As I recall, only elderly ladies ever purchased these drops.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 26, 2021)

HazyDavey said:


> Luden's cough drops were my favorite when I was a kid ..
> 
> View attachment 185802


I used to eat those like they were candy!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I used to eat those like they were candy!


They* were *candy


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 30, 2021)

I remember them but it's been so long I can't recall if I liked the taste or not.  I liked the cherry the best as a child.


----------

